# h-encore 2.0 released for the PS Vita



## Vorde (Feb 19, 2019)

It's amazing to see the continued support through the homebrew community for this awesome handheld


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 19, 2019)

So this isn't some hentai then?


----------



## Aldoria (Feb 19, 2019)

i'm not much into the ps vita scene but does that mean it works for 3.70 ? (just to know, i'm on 3.60)


----------



## DavidKang (Feb 19, 2019)

I own a 3.60 Vita but I'm surprised that this keeps on.


----------



## bomigoton (Feb 19, 2019)

Aldoria said:


> i'm not much into the ps vita scene but does that mean it works for 3.70 ? (just to know, i'm on 3.60)


It is only till 3.65 till 3.68

acording to this
https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/h-encore

and this
Do I have to include „not 3.70 hack“ in every tweet now or what?— Andy Nguyen (@theflow0) February 19, 2019



I am using the original h-encore with a "throphy warning fix" from vita.hacks.guide. 
I dont see why to update. Am occupied with the Switch atm anyway.


----------



## Aldoria (Feb 19, 2019)

bomigoton said:


> It is only till 3.65 till 3.68
> 
> acording to this
> https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/h-encore
> ...


oh i knew there wasn't support for 3.70 but i thought there was support for 3.69


----------



## duwen (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice! I'll update my install later this week... maybe later today.


----------



## MiiJack (Feb 19, 2019)

Can you spoof from 3.60?


----------



## bomigoton (Feb 19, 2019)

Aldoria said:


> oh i knew there wasn't support for 3.70 but i thought there was support for 3.69


3.69 and 3.70 will get something soon(TM)

*3.70— Andy Nguyen (@theflow0) January 15, 2019


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 19, 2019)

Still got my Vita on 3.60 with Enso. Booyah. Nice to see he's still hard at work, though.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 19, 2019)

$ONY just announced the end production of psvita's Japan, the end is very close.

Guess psvita is probably their last handheld


----------



## Sakitoshi (Feb 19, 2019)

soooo this is basically h-encore with q-encore built-in??
it's nice, but since I already have everything working perfectly I think I'll leave my hack alone.


----------



## Cyberfalcon (Feb 19, 2019)

I safetly updated but I can't install vpk. I tried to update pkgj and I got this error "0x80871007".
Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 19, 2019)

Cyberfalcon said:


> I safetly updated but I can't install vpk. I tried to update pkgj and I got this error "0x80871007".
> Anyone know how to fix it?



I would ask for help in the Vita section, as this is a news article.


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 19, 2019)

Cyberfalcon said:


> I safetly updated but I can't install vpk. I tried to update pkgj and I got this error "0x80871007".
> Anyone know how to fix it?


A hotfix was released just now.
Hotfix: binaries updated to fix the 0x80871007 error when installing pkgs. Please reinstall.— Andy Nguyen (@theflow0) February 19, 2019


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 20, 2019)

leon315 said:


> $ONY just announced the end production of psvita's Japan, the end is very close.
> 
> Guess psvita is probably their last handheld



I really hope so.

When that lame brand owner created the PSP, most of the buyers thought it was a great idea to play PSX/PSOne on the road in a portable console.
When they created PS Vita, they forgot the best part of a console: The games. Most officially released PS Vita games are crap or ported crap, the good ones are from indie devs.

I've got two Vita's by now, one on 3.65 Ensö, and one on 3.60 unhacked. The best days of the Vita are to come, when that lame brand owner release the last OFW update for it. Then the scene devs will be free (if not enough yet) to create even more good apps and games.

This console is great, not thanks to that lame brand owner, but the scene devs.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 20, 2019)

CMDreamer said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> When that lame brand owner created the PSP, most of the buyers thought it was a great idea to play PSX/PSOne on the road in a portable console.
> When they created PS Vita, they forgot the best part of a console: The games. Most officially released PS Vita games are crap or ported crap, the good ones are from indie devs.
> ...


Some games are really nice. Gravity Rush being my favourite of them. Fortunately, it got ported to the PS4 + the sequel, so at least they didn't just kill the game.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 20, 2019)

The Vita will always have Call of Duty: Black Ops Declassified. A tasty treat that can be enjoyed any day of the week.


----------



## duwen (Feb 20, 2019)

I cocked up with my update, and didn't realize for half a day.
I updated correctly... but on my sd2vita, not on my memory card (where it's required to work from turning the system on).
I only noticed because the system wasn't auto exiting from the h-encore menu when triggering.
To fix it I thought I could just copy the system.dat from the location on my sd2vita to the matching location on my memcard, but launching the h-encore bubble just starts the Bitter Smile demo... I may have forgotten to 'open decrypted' when copy/pasting the dat.

As I now can't access vitashell, or trigger the sploit, I guess I'll have to go through the full install procedure to get me back to where I was ...unless anyone has any advice.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 20, 2019)

Vorde said:


> It's amazing to see the continued support through the homebrew community for this awesome handheld



Yeah, more so considering Vita emulation is non existent, unless they discover a PS4 game hiding a Vita emulator or something.


----------



## warweeny (Feb 20, 2019)

will this bring back the henkaku settings?
I have enso 3.65, but i have no henkaku menu to get the overclocking working.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 21, 2019)

I had downloaded the "system.dat" file via the Vita web browser (to update h-encore). Upon replacing the previous system.dat file in Vitashell, it broke h-encore, where it launches the Bitter Smile demo instead. So keep in mind, those who wish to update h-encore, you'll *likely* have to go through the whole installation process again like me, though using Final h-encore v1.71 is still pretty quick.

EDIT - BTW, noticed Adrenaline has been updated to 6.8 (didn't see a thread about it). Anyone know if you will be able to update through the network at some point through Adrenaline itself? I tried in both the Vita and PSTV, but neither showed the new update available.


----------



## reddragon105 (Feb 21, 2019)

blahkamehameha said:


> I had downloaded the "system.dat" file via the Vita web browser (to update h-encore). Upon replacing the previous system.dat file in Vitashell, it broke h-encore, where it launches the Bitter Smile demo instead. So keep in mind, those who wish to update h-encore, you'll *likely* have to go through the whole installation process again like me, though using Final h-encore v1.71 is still pretty quick.
> 
> EDIT - BTW, noticed Adrenaline has been updated to 6.8 (didn't see a thread about it). Anyone know if you will be able to update through the network at some point through Adrenaline itself? I tried in both the Vita and PSTV, but neither showed the new update available.


Updating worked fine for me - are you sure you followed all the steps correctly, including 'open decrypted'?


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 22, 2019)

reddragon105 said:


> Updating worked fine for me - are you sure you followed all the steps correctly, including 'open decrypted'?


Yeah, was sure to follow everything to a "t". The new feature of h-encore 2 is well worth the update to me, the auto-exit and no more trophy warning


----------



## zeroviral (Feb 23, 2019)

Guys I have this problem, I have followed the instructions carefully but it launched the demo itself. I backed up the old system.dat before replacing, however when I copied the old one, h-encore errored so I didn't think too much about it. The problem now is I had to restart my Vita since it hanged while playing a PSX game(ff9) haven't switched to Adrenaline 6.8, now the h-encore won't work and just show the error with the report function. Any one can help? My laptop's busted so I can't copy the files in it nor can I copy the one on my other Mem Card.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Feb 23, 2019)

zeroviral said:


> Guys I have this problem, I have followed the instructions carefully but it launched the demo itself. I backed up the old system.dat before replacing, however when I copied the old one, h-encore errored so I didn't think too much about it. The problem now is I had to restart my Vita since it hanged while playing a PSX game(ff9) haven't switched to Adrenaline 6.8, now the h-encore won't work and just show the error with the report function. Any one can help? My laptop's busted so I can't copy the files in it nor can I copy the one on my other Mem Card.


As stated in one of my above posts, that's pretty much what happened to me. I just had to re-install h-encore to fix it, using Final h-encore v1.71 and QMCA. That should fix your issue as well, once you get access again to a computer.


----------



## kublai (Feb 23, 2019)

I looked through all my drives and do not see the PCSG90096 folder. Anyone else not finding this folder as well?


----------



## zeroviral (Feb 23, 2019)

blahkamehameha said:


> As stated in one of my above posts, that's pretty much what happened to me. I just had to re-install h-encore to fix it, using Final h-encore v1.71 and QMCA. That should fix your issue as well, once you get access again to a computer.


That is gonna be my biggest problem though. Busted Laptop and No PC. The biggest issue is that nothing could detect my Vita via USB anymore and since 6.70 is the lates firmware I can't connect vja wi-fi too using QCMA. It keeps asking me to update, darn it. I have a few cartridge so I may be able to downgrade to 3.60 using modoru but with what happened, I don't wanna take chances for now.


----------

